# 600,000 miles on a Prius



## Taxi Driver in Arizona (Mar 18, 2015)

Happened the other day. Highest mileage I've seen.


----------



## ChortlingCrison (Mar 30, 2016)

I'm certain LAndreas would be impressed.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Taxi Driver in Arizona said:


> Happened the other day. Highest mileage I've seen.


How many sets of batteries ?
You may be getting pretty close to the RECORD !
TOYOTA might want to know about this.
621,000 on same battery was last recorded record. The story was from July ,2015 . . .
This guy was from Austria,you might have American record.


----------



## azndriver87 (Mar 23, 2015)

your car can last forever, as long as you're willing to put the money into it.


----------



## benzdriver84 (Feb 22, 2017)

I feel bad for you. I drive my Mercedes E500 with 211k miles, that doesnt owe me a dime, in style and comfort with nice V8 power. Still get 30mpg on highway.


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

benzdriver84 said:


> I feel bad for you. I drive my Mercedes E500 with 211k miles, that doesnt owe me a dime, in style and comfort with nice V8 power. Still get 30mpg on highway.


LOL no, they get 25 on the highway and they are under 20 in the city. I would only drive an suv with that awful gas mileage


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

benzdriver84 said:


> I feel bad for you. I drive my Mercedes E500 with 211k miles, that doesnt owe me a dime, in style and comfort with nice V8 power. Still get 30mpg on highway.


No way

Only 6 cyl diesels get that good highway MPG...and they tend to bomb in the city.


----------



## benzdriver84 (Feb 22, 2017)

If you know how to coast and time so you dont have to use the brakes at all, you can achieve over 30. Just put new 02 sensors on car a few weeks ago and made huge difference. Lots of people like the car.


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

Your tires prolly last much longer when you don't take sharp corners at 90+ mph, too


....but where's the fun in that?!?!


----------



## DrivingOnClouds (Mar 31, 2017)

tohunt4me said:


> How many sets of batteries ?


also curious about this.

how much maintenance have you had to do?


----------



## entrep1776 (Nov 3, 2016)

benzdriver84 said:


> If you know how to coast and time so you dont have to use the brakes at all, you can achieve over 30. Just put new 02 sensors on car a few weeks ago and made huge difference. Lots of people like the car.


Spoken like a wannabe Prius owner!

I own a 2005 Prius 150,000 miles down. 450,000 left to get to 600,000.


----------



## Shinezz (May 19, 2017)

I have a 2007 Prius 260k and it's running strong. Battery was replaced before I got it. Just wondering how much I could get for it or for a trade in on another used Prius. I paid $6k on this last year it had 240k.


----------



## SushiGirl (Aug 28, 2016)

benzdriver84 said:


> I feel bad for you. I drive my Mercedes E500 with 211k miles, that doesnt owe me a dime, in style and comfort with nice V8 power. Still get 30mpg on highway.


How much does it cost you though, to have simple maintenance done? Sure, I would love and could afford to drive a MBZ for Ubering but what is new brakes going to cost me since I will be going through them faster than normal.

I bought a 2013 Honda Civic for strictly Ubering since my other vehicle is a Tahoe and drinks gas as a hobby. The Honda had 59k when I got it in September and now has 92k! I maintain that car like crazy since I do this full time and my car is my office.


----------



## benzdriver84 (Feb 22, 2017)

SushiGirl said:


> How much does it cost you though, to have simple maintenance done? Sure, I would love and could afford to drive a MBZ for Ubering but what is new brakes going to cost me since I will be going through them faster than normal.
> 
> I bought a 2013 Honda Civic for strictly Ubering since my other vehicle is a Tahoe and drinks gas as a hobby. The Honda had 59k when I got it in September and now has 92k! I maintain that car like crazy since I do this full time and my car is my office.


holy cow. 40k miles in 6 months, you are ruining that car. As for your question maintenance is about like any other car, I even have the airmatic auto adjusting air suspension. Retail at dealer pricing or european repair shops, you will get hammered. I buy all my parts online on rockauto and ebay and have my mobile mechanic do stuff for $30 an hour. I've put about 6K into it over 100k miles and its still worth about the same $4500 that it was worth with 120 on it.

Just did pads and rotors actually, only set me back 500 for all 4, and i dont buy garbage stuff either i got EBC rotors.


----------



## UberBlackDriverLA (Aug 21, 2014)

benzdriver84 said:


> holy cow. 40k miles in 6 months, you are ruining that car. As for your question maintenance is about like any other car, I even have the airmatic auto adjusting air suspension. Retail at dealer pricing or european repair shops, you will get hammered. I buy all my parts online on rockauto and ebay and have my mobile mechanic do stuff for $30 an hour. I've put about 6K into it over 100k miles and its still worth about the same $4500 that it was worth with 120 on it.
> 
> Just did pads and rotors actually, only set me back 500 for all 4, and i dont buy garbage stuff either i got EBC rotors.


40k miles in 6 months isn't that bad... my 2015 Burb has 255k.


----------



## Tysmith95 (Jan 30, 2017)

Shinezz said:


> I have a 2007 Prius 260k and it's running strong. Battery was replaced before I got it. Just wondering how much I could get for it or for a trade in on another used Prius. I paid $6k on this last year it had 240k.


You paid 6k for a car with 240k?!? That is called getting ripped off.

I'd only pay 6k for a car with half of that mileage.


----------



## SushiGirl (Aug 28, 2016)

UberBlackDriverLA said:


> 40k miles in 6 months isn't that bad... my 2015 Burb has 255k.


I didn't think it was that bad PLUS I keep up on my Maintenance. My mechanic knows that I do a lot of driving so he informs me when I need to consider replacing certain parts.


----------



## RussellP (Dec 9, 2016)

UberBlackDriverLA said:


> 40k miles in 6 months isn't that bad... my 2015 Burb has 255k.


Yes but sadly you only have 246 miles remaining. Time to check out autotrader.


----------



## Shinezz (May 19, 2017)

Tysmith95 said:


> You paid 6k for a car with 240k?!? That is called getting ripped off.
> 
> I'd only pay 6k for a car with half of that mileage.


Yeah I know I got burned. But how can I get out if it. It has paid for it self though. I just need a better deal.


----------



## Trebor (Apr 22, 2015)

Shinezz said:


> Yeah I know I got burned. But how can I get out if it. It has paid for it self though. I just need a better deal.


If it has paid for itself, then why are you asking how to get out of it? I don't know values on a Prius, but you may want to just keep that car as a spare rather than trade it in or sell it for pennies on the dollar.



benzdriver84 said:


> If you know how to coast and time so you dont have to use the brakes at all, you can achieve over 30. Just put new 02 sensors on car a few weeks ago and made huge difference. Lots of people like the car.


Benz driver is a penny pincher?


----------



## Shinezz (May 19, 2017)

Ok ty. Good advice. I am asking because I need another car and just wondered if a Prius with this milage still holds its value. Do I fix it and keep driving sell it and buy one with less miles but getting another lemon

And I am thinking about ride share driving ( I just do UE right now) and don't think it's a good car for that.


----------



## Delilah5 (Mar 20, 2017)

Shinezz said:


> I have a 2007 Prius 260k and it's running strong. Battery was replaced before I got it. Just wondering how much I could get for it or for a trade in on another used Prius. I paid $6k on this last year it had 240k.


If you drove 20k miles and made 20k with Uber, you can buy anything you want



Shinezz said:


> Yeah I know I got burned. But how can I get out if it. It has paid for it self though. I just need a better deal.


But you save $1300 a year in gas versus average car with 23 mpg combined, and driving 50k miles a year with Uber can net you 45-50k before expenses like gas, insurance, maintenance


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

SushiGirl said:


> I didn't think it was that bad PLUS I keep up on my Maintenance. My mechanic knows that I do a lot of driving so he informs me when I need to consider replacing certain parts.


To each his/her own, but ... I ONLY buy cars with less than or real close to 100k. I pay the least I can for it .. but, 100k is my limit.


----------

